# TESO - wenig FPS trotz guter Hardware



## Arno1978 (27. November 2014)

Hallo

Ich hoffe es kann mir einige Teso-Spieler helfen.
Ich habe für einen Freund den PC "aufgerüstet".

Es wurde das MMO - ESO auf einem PH II x6 3,2 Ghz (ohne Turbo) und einer HD 5870 1GB gespielt.
Mein Kumpel hatte mit dieser Config 15-25 FPS.

Da es bei Alternate mit einem Spiele-Bundel recht günstig eine 290X OC zu haben ist, haben wir die Graka ausgetauscht und die CPU auf 3,8 Ghz OC.

Aber warum läuft das Game jetzt mit 25-35 FPS bei gleichen Settings ?
Also ich bin davon ausgegangen, das das min. 35-45 FPS sein werden.

Vielen Dank schon mal


----------



## DKK007 (27. November 2014)

Wie sieht die GPU-Auslastung aus?
Aktueller Treiber drauf?


----------



## BertB (27. November 2014)

vermutlich cpu limit,
typisch mmorpg,

schau mal, obs in der stadt (wo viele spieler sind) und im wald, oder so, stark unterschiedlich ist


----------



## Nazzy (27. November 2014)

jap, denke auch, dass es ein cpu limit ist

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/TESO-...3/Tests/TESO-GPU-CPU-Benchmarks-Test-1117649/


----------



## Arno1978 (27. November 2014)

Hallo

GPU-Auslastung konnten wir nicht genau sehen.
Komisch ist aber nur, das die Sichtweite, Partikeldichte auf 100 stelt also auf max es sich nichsts ändert an den FPS wenn das z.b. auf 25 steht.

Treiber ist das selbe mit 14.9 Final und 14.11.2

Gruß


----------



## Arno1978 (27. November 2014)

Hallo

CPU Limt ist schon klar, aber so krass ?
Ich werde mal meinen Kumpel beschied sagen, er soll mal die FPS in der Stadt und im Wald vergleichen.

Gruß


----------



## RavionHD (27. November 2014)

Arno1978 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> CPU Limt ist schon klar, aber so krass ?
> Ich werde mal meinen Kumpel beschied sagen, er soll mal die FPS in der Stadt und im Wald vergleichen.
> ...



Deine CPU ist ziemlich schwach, vor Allem weil sie untertaktet ist, kannst Du nicht auf 4,5 Gz gehen?


----------



## BertB (27. November 2014)

edit: hier gehts nicht um den fx8350 des TE,sondern ph ii x6,
4,5GHz laufen da nie und nimmer,

ich hab mir letztens auch nen phii x6 1090t gekauft,
werd ich morgen vielleicht zusammenbauen mit ner r9 290,

ich check das mal gegen,
womöglich aber noch nicht morgen

bei phenom ii ist NB-oc ne gute idee,
könnte man ausprobieren,
2,8GHz sollten drin sein, mit glück sogar 3GHz, 
2,6GHz sehr wahrscheinlich, ohne problem
musst mal rumgoogeln, welche spannung man da nicht überschreiten soll


----------



## Arno1978 (27. November 2014)

Hi BertB

Ich sag schon mal vielen vielen Dank.
Kann es auch sein, das die FPS etwas mit der DSl Leitung zu tun haben ?
Mein Kumpel wohnt am A*** der Welt und hat so ca. DSL 3k.

Klar die NB Oc bringt da auch was, aber das sind doch keine Welten oder ?
CPU ist per Software K10Stat getaktet.
NB lässt sich nur über BIOS Takten.

Gruß


----------



## Nazzy (27. November 2014)

mit der Leitung hat das nichts zu tun. Habe Teso mit einer 2k Leitung gezockt und hatte nie fps probleme


----------



## Kel (27. November 2014)

Die CPU ist einfach ********, das Teil ist ja auch uralt ....
Hab den Phenom 2 X4 und der ist auch ********, deine "Aufrüstkünste" waren so .... 2009 aktuell?


----------



## Arno1978 (27. November 2014)

Hallo

Der PH II x6 wurde 2010 mit einer HD 5870 gekauft (war damals aktuell).
Ich habe meinem Kumpel geraten als 1. mal die HD 5870 auszutauschen (was ja auch richtig ist).
Aber trotzdem lässt sich mit der CPU (OC) noch recht gut spielen.
Ich habe im Netz ESO spieler gefunden die mit weit aaus schwächerer Hardware mehr FPS haben.

Gruß


----------



## BertB (27. November 2014)

Kel schrieb:


> Die CPU ist einfach ********, das Teil ist ja auch uralt ....
> Hab den Phenom 2 X4 und der ist auch ********, deine "Aufrüstkünste" waren so .... 2009 aktuell?



sehr hilfreicher post...

cpu-oc sollte man schon im bios machen,
vermutlich geht auch mehr als 3,6GHZ,
3,8GHz sollten locker drin sein (welcher ph ii x6 ist das genau?)

NB-oc bringt schon einiges, vor allem in kombination mit NB-oc

gibt hier nen user, der hat son "teamspeak-hilfstelefon" was pc optimierung angeht
habe den schon öfter leuten hilfe anbieten sehen, gerade auch, was oc mit phenom ii x6 angeht
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...eme-overclocking-windows-und-games-tunen.html
hier ist der thread dazu


----------



## Arno1978 (28. November 2014)

Hallo BertB

Ich habe den doch auf 3,8 Ghz OC (aber bis jetzt ohne NB)
Galubst Du wircklich das die NB OC es so viel ausmacht ?
OC bin ich ja nicht ganz unerfahren 

Ich habe das per K10stat gemacht um erstmal vorab die Optimale Volatge herrauszufinden.
Aber egal ob macn OC per Bios oder per Software macht - CPU dann dann bei einem der beiden Varianten die entsprechende MHz-Leistung.

Ich bin auf "Deinen" Test gespannt 

Ich kann nicht glauben, das nur leute mit einem "High-End" Pc ESO @max auf 1080p bei 40 FPS und mehr zocken können.

Da muss doch was "faul" sein.

Gruß


----------



## BertB (28. November 2014)

irgendwie dachte ich im startpost hätte 3,6GHz gestanden...

normalerweise zock ichs mit xeon e3 1230v3 und gtx770sli auf downsampling 3200x1350,
da bekomme ich so 45fps

schwer zu sagen, ob das dann cpu limit ist

hab ne weile nicht gezockt,
werds morgen mal abchecken, obs ohne downsampling höher geht,

bin allerdings gar nicht sicher, obs noch installiert ist,
ne frische gamezeitkarte hab ich jedenfalls noch,

hätte eh mal wieder lust drauf,
schwanke immer zwischen mehreren mmorpgs

wow, ff xiv arr, swtor, age of conan, teso, gw2


----------



## Vicblau (28. November 2014)

Teso hatte vor kurzen (ca 2-3 Wochen) einen performence patch, 
seit dem geht es merkbar flüssiger.

Was ich allerdings beobachte ist, das fast jeder aus dem bekanntenkreis der Teso zockt, diverse Hardwareprobleme bekommen hat.   Sound funzt nicht richtig, extreme Fps einbrüche, nvidiakernel stürzt ab, etc...


----------



## Arno1978 (28. November 2014)

Hallo

Ich zocke pers. zwar kein TESO, aber dafür ein paar enge Bekannte.
Dort ist es total unterschiedlich mit den FPS......


----------



## Arno1978 (30. November 2014)

Hallo

Hat niemand ein "Update" für mich ?

Gruß


----------



## narf (2. Dezember 2014)

Ich spiele TESO mit einem AMD 1055T @ 3,4 und einer GTX 460 mit 1gb Speicher.
In der Stadt brechen meine FPS regelmäßig ein. Vor allem wenn viele andere Spieler anwesend sind. In der Landschaft habe ich eine Probeme. Allerdings bin ich auch nicht besonders anspruchsvoll.


----------



## Arno1978 (2. Dezember 2014)

HI Narf

kannst Du mir mal sagen da bei die Deine min. / max. FPS sind (in der Stadt & auch außerhalb) ?
Spielst Du auf Full HD @max. Details ?

Gruß


----------



## narf (4. Dezember 2014)

Ich werde mich heute abend mal ran setzen und dann ein paar Werte posten!

Edit:
Habe die Einstellungen auf Ultra gesetzt. In der Stadt habe ich jetzt 20 - 25 fps. Vor allem wenn viele andere Spieler in der Nähe sind, stößt mein CPU an seine Grenzen.
Befinde ich mich außerhalb der Stadt liegen meine Fps bei 30-40. Hier schwankt es etwas Stärker je nach Situation. 
Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen!


----------



## Arno1978 (16. Dezember 2014)

Hi Narf

Vielen Dank
Als verhält es sich bei Dir auch so in etwa.
Diese MMO´s sind da echt etwas eigenartig was die Performance betrifft.

Gruß


----------



## blackbird (14. März 2015)

Spiele seit der beta Eso und kann das mit der CPU Limitierung nur bestätigen. Damals hatte ich noch einen AMD FX 8350@4,5Ghz mit einer GTX 780 zusammen laufen. Allein der Wechsel auf den I7 4790K hat in Eso (und anderen Spielen) teils sehr viel mehr fps gebracht. (mehr als 50%)
Da Eso meist nur 1 1/2 CPU Kerne nutzt, profitiert es von einer hohen Prot Takt Leistung und nicht unbedingt von vielen Kernen.
In den ingame Settings such mal den Regler: Sichtweite

Dieser geht hauptsächlich auf die CPU Leistung. Beste Ergebnisse erzielt man mit 50-65, alles darüber nimmt man eh kaum war (kostet aber massig Perfomance)
Einfach mal ein wenig mit der Einstellung herum testen und schalt vsync aus, falls es an sein sollte!

Eine weitere Einstellung, die sehr viel Performance frei gibt ist das "Subsamplingquality". Allerdings würde ich daran zu allerletzt gehen! Der Einfluss auf "mehr" fps ist hierbei gleich zu setzen mit dem Einfluss auf die Bildqualität!
Bei AMD Systemen auch immer noch ein kleiner Tip, stell im Windows die Energieverwaltung auf "maximale" Leistung.


----------



## Rasha (20. März 2015)

Dazu muss man sagen, dass mit Update 1.6 der Hardwarehunger gestiegen ist. Auf Ultra werden da jetzt 4 GB Grafikspeicher gebraucht.


----------



## Anticrist (20. März 2015)

Teso bringt die CPU ans Limit, selbst mit meinem Rig hab ich im PvP bei Massenschlachten nur 20fps, daher erwarte keine Wunder bei "nur" 3,8 Ghz


----------



## dan954 (20. März 2015)

Rasha schrieb:


> Dazu muss man sagen, dass mit Update 1.6 der Hardwarehunger gestiegen ist. Auf Ultra werden da jetzt 4 GB Grafikspeicher gebraucht.


Das musste ich auch feststellen. Gibt es dazu Infos warum das so ist?


----------



## Nightslaver (20. März 2015)

dan954 schrieb:


> Das musste ich auch feststellen. Gibt es dazu Infos warum das so ist?



Also mir kommt es so vor als würden auf Ultra nun hochauflösendere Texturen verwendet als früher, und auch das Beleuchtungssystem scheint nun besser zu sein.


----------



## Rasha (21. März 2015)

dan954 schrieb:


> Das musste ich auch feststellen. Gibt es dazu Infos warum das so ist?





Nightslaver schrieb:


> Also mir kommt es so vor als würden auf Ultra nun hochauflösendere Texturen verwendet als früher, und auch das Beleuchtungssystem scheint nun besser zu sein.



Ich glaube, etwas ähnliches stand auch in den Patchnotes zu diesem Update. Müsstet ihr mal schauen.

Bei mir läuft Teso nach dem Grakawechsel genauso gut wie vorher....über 30 FPS hab ich immer. 35/40-50 FPS in Städten und 60 aufm Land (habs übern Treiber limitiert). Vor 2-3 Wochen war das mit der GTX 680 Exo genau dasselbe von den FPS her.


----------



## Mastermind83 (8. April 2015)

So viel ich weiß brauchen sind mmos immer eher CPU lastiger als Grafik


----------

